# Epic Armageddon Orks Plog.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

A long time ago I started getting a decent size Ork Epic army together because a long term friend wanted to play using the old 2nd edition rules.

The the bloke had ridiculous amounts of Imperial and a good chunk of Orks he had collected since the original rules set. Any man with over 30 Warlord Titans and the Emperor alone only knows how much other stuff was gonna be fun to play.

Digging around in my boxes I found a copy of 3rd edition that another friend and I had gone halves on a while before and he had given me in disgust when we both realized that 3rd was a every time draw result if your opponent was any one with any intelligence and got going with changing the orks from that to retro-fit to work in 2nd.

A Ebay spending spree and a few mini swaps later I could play. Nothing much was painted but then neither was the majority of my mates stuff so no worries.

Then I moved town, boxed the lot and left it in someones loft for 3 years.
Then it moved to my loft for a while.

With the 2013 Army Painting Challenge starting in 2 months, I started thinking about what to do for it, first thought was 40K Orks but that idea went out the window due to the fact that every mini for that army needs converting or building from scratch.

Then came a flash of inspiration, Epic Orks for the Army Painting Challenge.

First job was to take the few Painted bits and work out what to do to make them current rules legal.

That done I decided to ignore the Blood Axes as all the Looted Rhinos and Landraiders don't exist in the current rules, it has far too many Nobz Stands a now Pointless Warboss stand and not enough Grotz Stands, add to that the fact I don't remember what the green paint was I used, bugger.

*Looted Blood Axe Rhinos*








*Looted Landraiders.*








*Blood Axe Boyz and Nobz*








*Blood Axe Warboss and Nobs Stands.*








*Big Gunz.*








*Gun Fortress.*








*Gunwagonz.*









I'll work out what to do with that lot at a later date.

So those abandoned what else do I have painted to add too?
Pitifully 3 Gunwagonz (Classic Gutrippa)and 3 Battlewagonz (2 of the newer ones and one built from Scratch) in Goff colours



















With Battlewagons in the mix I will do this lot as a Warband with Battlewagonz, Gunwagonz and Gunfortresses.

Warband 1 Goff Mekinized (Big)
Core

4x Nob
12x Boyz
4x Grots.
Additionals

11x Guwagon.
8x Battlewagon.
2x Gunfortress.
*1285pts*

First up will be the stands of gitz as I know they will be the part of the project that will break me.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Working on:


Warband 1 Goff Mekinized (Big)
Core

4x Nob
12x Boyz
4x Grots.
Additionals

11x Guwagon.
8x Battlewagon.
2x Gunfortress.
*1285pts*


Well this will be my tester formation for the Army Painting Challenge 2013 to give myself an idea of what I can actually get done in a month.
The numbers in the formation are a bit higher than I normally expect to be able to do as I am using the flush of project swap enthusiasm to get a bigger one done.

First out of the gate are the stands for this unit.

For fun I decided to see if converting such a small mini was actually viable, so had a bash at making a Big Shoota for one of the boyz on the stand.










It's worked, but is a bloody silly idea and not really needed, I'll stick to making my own vehicles. They are more fun and with the prices for Epic much more required.

That shenanigans over I went balls out on the rest of the stands for the formation.

*Goff Ork Boyz*









*Goff Grots*









*Goff Nobs*









*The Whole Mob*









The eagle eyed among you may notice that I used Kommandos as the Nob mini and have a banner on all the Nob stands. The Kommando is a leftover from setting up to play 2nd Edition when they didn't exist, so was a nice mini for an Choppa welding Goff nob. The Banner was just a nice idea for making the stand stand out.

Kommandos will not be used again as Nobs but I love the painting scope the banners give so I'll keep doing that.

I also squeeked out 2 scratch built Battlewagonz that were partly painted.










Next up on the painting front will be a Classic SkullHamma (Gun Fortress) and my 2 last Classic metal Gutrippas (GunWagonz).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I love this stuff, my first introduction to games workshop was epic space marine in the late 80s. I had the ork warband boxed set with 30 plastic battlewagons and 180 orks. Damn i miiss that game. Good to see it still alive. But with the volume of 40k stuff i have , i cannot and will not justify another system.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I too am a fan of Epic, although a fair few people don't even know it exists, nothing suprises people more when I get out an army consisting of 2 chapters of SMs, although the vehicles, transports, Air Support and Titans!!

To say that for 40k would be a stupendous amount of money and time (and also something I'm not too far from  )


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm itching to paint a Gargant, Once I have painted this Formation I might treat myself to This one I made some time a go.

*Gargant.*









Managed to get a few things painted.

*SkullHamma* Gun Fortress.









*GutRippas* Gunwagonz.









Next up will be 3 scratch built Battlewagonz. But I must admit that a 40K scale Bowelburna scratch build is calling me on the paint front over in my 40 Ork Plog.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't what's going on, I'm actually getting painting done.

Tiny tanks ftw!

Speaking of which here are the 3 Battlewagonz painted.










Which gives me the 8 for the formation.










Well the weekend approaches, so I'm hoping to get a bit more done, 3 of the new plastic Gunwagonz are ready to go.










Including those 3 I have 6 Gutrippas (GunWagonz) and a scratch built SkullHamma ( Gun Fortress) to complete the formation then it's time for the Goff Gargant.

I'm still trying to get a handle on standard size Epic Armageddon games, so don't really know if I have a small, normal or Fookin 'Uge army. Spose it really comes down what the nearest Epic players have.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Mate I love them but the pics are very dark, could you use a free online photo editing thing to get them brighter?

GOD I miss Epic! 

Has anyone found a company that does stand in models?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*6 More Gutrippas painted.*



Hellados said:


> Mate I love them but the pics are very dark, could you use a free online photo editing thing to get them brighter?


I'll try and get some better ones at some point, I need to sort my picture taking out for the smaller scale of Epic.



Hellados said:


> Has anyone found a company that does stand in models?


Must confess, I have not tried,. Making my own is part of the reason I dug out the Orks and abandoned SM, IG and Chaos.

Managed to get all 6 of the plastic Gutrippas painted, which completes all the Gunwagonz for this formation.

*Gunwagon Gutrippas 6,7 & 8*










*Gunwagon Gutrippas 9,10 & 11*










With those done there is only a Skull Hammer left to do for the detachment.










That said I will probably add some Flakkwagonz to this formation when I find or build some.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Hellados said:


> GOD I miss Epic!


This 

I really would love to play 2ed Space Marine again. Another awesome early ruleset that has never been replicated.

Top work bud.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

First you convert and paint some of the coolest orks I have seen on here, then you start with awesome looking Epic orks, and the Epic orks are epicly painted :laugh:
And I like to look of the Gargant and the SkullHamma.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*First Formation Finished (Goffs)*

So the last Skull Hammer painted....











This means I have finished my first formation in time to give myself time to prep the first one for the Army Painting Challenge 2013 which will be starting sometime around March.

As a test for the unit a month this one has shown me that formations of this size would probably be a bit ambitious, so smaller ones will probably follow.
That and I don't actually have the minis for many more big detachments like this.

So what does a full Warband look like?

Warband 1 Goff Mekinized (Big)
Core

4x Nob
12x Boyz
4x Grots.
Additionals

11x Guwagon.
8x Battlewagon.
3x Boyz
2x Gunfortress.
*1290pts*










I will start painting the Scratch built Goff Gargant next as well as prepping a Goff Stompa Mob for the APC 2013. Then on to something not so Goff :wink:

*Total Painted Points = 1290.*


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*First giant stompy effigy of Mork finished.*

I have painted my first big thing for epic at last.











































Next up will be a Goff Stompa Mob which I will prep ready for the Army Painting Challenge when the new one starts.

*Total painted points= 1740*


----------

